# Tired of slob duck hunters



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

it doesn't matter if you're from in state or out of state these kind of people are in every state. sad to hear this story. hopefully you can get more info next time it happens.

how were the duck and goose numbers where you are at?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup in every state I suspect, have them here doing it during deer season, road hunting is against the law too.

 Al


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Video would be oh so great!!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## DuckDawg (Jan 23, 2014)

After the opener for non-residents I have had it. Not saying every Minnesota hunter is a slob but saying every slob hunter here is from Minnesota. Time to put the gun down and the camera up. Never seen more crap in my whole life. Every single pot hole that held ducks that was within 100 yards of any road now vacant of any wildlife. Talked with one clown said, he didn't " shoot anything in the morning so was road hunting." Told the clown would pull some birds out of the freezer so he could take his pics for face book if he would just stop shooting off the road. Never amazes me, you can hunt these ducks all season if you would just leave their "safe zones" near roads alone. Frustrated beyond belief. Most of these guys no dog, ducks laying in the water. Time to get the law involved.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

This will never change as long as the commercial hunting interests own the legislature.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Here you go again just like last yr.

Re: OUT OF STATERS

Postby DuckDawg » Tue Oct 20, 2015 8:14 pm

I could not agree more. WTF is going on? Last week Minnesota plates again, shoots out the window in water by the house and pellets hit the garage and dog kennels. I run out the house and the SOB with two teenagers trys to tell me he was not shooting out the truck but hunting. No decoys and all of them 10 feet from a paved road. Over and over again, Minnesota plates. Dam sick of it. Yes called the law. Go home, please.

I will bet it was the same SOB'S from last yr


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Um.....read what he said again....."Today residents".


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Um.....read what he said again....."Today residents"
> 
> .





DuckDawg said:


> After the opener for non-residents I have had it. Not saying every Minnesota hunter is a slob but saying every slob hunter here is from Minnesota. Time to put the gun down and the camera up. Never seen more crap in my whole life. Every single pot hole that held ducks that was within 100 yards of any road now vacant of any wildlife. Talked with one clown said, he didn't " shoot anything in the morning so was road hunting." Told the clown would pull some birds out of the freezer so he could take his pics for face book if he would just stop shooting off the road. Never amazes me, you can hunt these ducks all season if you would just leave their "safe zones" near roads alone. Frustrated beyond belief. Most of these guys no dog, ducks laying in the water. Time to get the law involved.


 I was refering to this paragraph.


----------

